# DGI Reference Library



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is a list of books, magazines, PDF's, on-line sites, and College/Universites that anyone can purchase/look up for educational purposes or personal entertainment. 
It is a work in progress and more will be added when suggestions come in. If there is something that you would like to add to the list please PM or e-mail me.
Tam

RETAINER OF LEGALITY: DGI will not be held responsible for any downloads that may or may not be illegally distributed. It is under the discretion of the downloader!

Books:
Goat Medicine; Mary C. Smith/ David M. Sherman

The Illustrated Standard of the Dairy Goat: A Guide for Evaluating and Judging Conformity; Nancy Lee Owen

American Dairy Goat Association Guidebook: constitution, Bylaws, Appendix; ADGA

The pack goat By John Mionczynski

Practical Goatpacking By Carolyn Eddy

Feeding the boys;
Diet for Wethers By Caroline Eddy 
This one is a compilation of different feeding programs and has charts and graphs to help balance nutrition for your boys.

For true to life humor there's the books by Linda Fink;
Life in the Goat Lane
More Life in the goat lane

Raising Goats the Modern Way; Jerry Belanger

Raising Sheep the Modern Way; Jerry Belanger

Magazines:
Dairy Goat Journal
United Caprine News
Country Living
Mother Earth News
Country Side
Goat Tracks magazine - The journal of the working goat This is published by Larry Robinson and is a quarterly magazine

Internet sites:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com

http://shady-acres.com (beet pulp)

http://en.engormix.com/MA-dairy-cattle/articles/trace-minerals-dairy-cattle-t745/p0.htm (do need to sign in&#8230;minerals for udder maintance)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...nts&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a (trace mineral absorption)
http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/logan/ (CAE)
http://www.aces.edu 
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/ 
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/DS120
http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html 
http://www.saanendoah.com/ 
http://cybergoat.com/AnimalHealth/ 
http://www.extension.umn.edu/meatgoats/components/pdfs/GoatFecalClinicNotes_2006.pdf

On-line PDF's (download at own discretion, DGI is not held liable for downloads):
http://www.mediafire.com/?ytzhzjwjmj5 (Sheep and Goat)

http://www.mediafire.com/?kpj8zn7emkqo771 (Goat Medicine)

Soap-making manual: http://books.google.com/books?id=HO...&resnum=2&ved=0CEsQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

Modern Milch Goats: http://books.google.com/books?id=Gn...ed=0CDUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=dairy goat&f=false

The Book of the Dairy: http://books.google.com/books?id=5q...=0CCsQ6AEwADgU#v=onepage&q=dairy goat&f=false

American Milch Goat Keeper: http://books.google.com/books?id=Nj...=0CEEQ6AEwAzge#v=onepage&q=dairy goat&f=false

Money in Goats:

http://books.google.com/books?id=q7...=0CFcQ6AEwCTgU#v=onepage&q=milch goat&f=false

Intro to Spinning pdfs - all free from Interweave!

http://www.spinningdaily.com/media/8/default.aspx

Blog on Copper Bolusing (Thank You Crystal):
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2012/01/noodleville-how-to-copper-bolusing.html

Accredited Veterinary colleges and Universities by state:

Alabama-
http://wwwvetmed.auburn.edu (Auburn University)
http://www.tuskegee.edu/Global/category.asp?C=41703 (Tuskegee University/School of Veterinary Medicine)

California-
http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu (University of California/School of Veterinary Medicine)
http://prospective.westernu.edu/veterinary/welcome.html (Western University of Health Sciences/ College of Veterinary Medicine)

Colorado-
http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu (Colorado State University/College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences)

Florida-
http://www.vetmed.ufl.edu (University of Florida/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Georgia-
http://www.vet.uga.edu (University of Georgia/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Illinois-
http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu (University of Illinois/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Indiana-
http://www.vet.purdue.edu (Purdue University/School of Veterinary Medicine)

Iowa-
http://www.vetmed.iastate.edu (Iowa State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Kansas-
http://www.vet.ksu.edu (Kansas State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Louisiana-
http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu (Louisiana State University/School of Veterinary Medicine)

Massachusetts-
http://www.tufts.edu/vet (Tufts University/Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine)

Michigan-
http://cvm.msu.edu (Michigan State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Minnesota-
http://www.cvm.umn.edu (Minnesota State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Mississippi-
http://www.cvm.msstate.edu (Mississippi State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Missouri-
http://www.cvm.missouri.edu (University of Missouri/Columbia College of Veterinary Medicine)

New York-
http://www.vet.cornell.edu (Cornell University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

North Carolina-
http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu (North Carolina University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Ohio-
http://www.vet.ohio-state.edu (The Ohio State University/ College of Veterinary Medicine)

Oklahoma-
http://www.cvm.okstate.edu (Okalahoma State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Oregon-
http://oregonstate.edu/vetmed/ (Oregon State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Pennsylvania-
http://www.vet.upenn.edu (University of Pennsylvania/School of Veterinary Medicine)

Tennessee-
http://www.vet.utk.edu (University of Tennessee/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Texas-
http://www.cvm.tamu.edu (Texas A&M University/College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical sciences)

Virginia-
http://www.vetmed.vt.edu (Virginia Tech and University of Maryland/Virginia-Maryland College of Veterinary Medicine)

Washington-
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu (Washington State University/College of Veterinary Medicine)

Wisconsin-
http://www.vetmed.wisc.edu (The University of Wisconsin/Madison School of Veterinary Medicine)

http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/goat/index.htm
http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/goat/goatlink.htm


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: * NEW* DGI Reference Library*

On-line supplies-
http://www.caprinesupply.com/
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/jeffers-livestock/camid/LIV/ca/135/
http://www.premier1supplies.com/
http://www.tractorsupply.com/goat-equipment/
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/
http://www.spalding-labs.com/ (Fly Predators!)


----------

